# zeolite as permanent media in a filter



## papelboyl1 (26 Jan 2012)

and it seems it's a porous rock. I guess the same lines as your porous media like substrat/biomax/matrix/etc EXCEPT that zeolite absorbs ammonia making them more "tasty" for bacteria to colonize and so much more cheaper too (you dont need to buy known brand as its just a naturally occuring rock).

Has anyone used zeolite as permanent media in their tanks?

thank you


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jan 2012)

Yes it works just fine. You can even use it as a substrate.

Cheers,


----------



## Big H (26 Jan 2012)

Where can I buy Zeolite? All I can find is powder and that's no good is it? 


HH on iPhone


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jan 2012)

Just google for Fluval Zeo-Carb and buy the cheapest. This is just zeolite mixed with activated carbon. Best of both worlds I reckon.

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/product.ph ... rb__1200g_
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... x150g.html
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -1482.html

Cheers,


----------



## Tom (26 Jan 2012)

If bacteria colonize zeolite and begin using the ammonia, does that then make more room to absorb more ammonia? If so, that sounds like a very good media to use!


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jan 2012)

No, it doesn't work like that mate. There are just two basic stages, ammonia adsorption, followed by bacterial colonization where the granules behave like any other filter media from then on. Would be nice if it were a perpetual motion machine though!

Cheers,


----------



## Big H (26 Jan 2012)

Won`t Zeolite mixed with activated carbon remove ferts etc?


----------



## Big H (26 Jan 2012)

http://www.africanaquatic.com/index.php ... cts_id=115

Try the above for plain Zeolite.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jan 2012)

I use it on new setups in the filter and I bought mine from a local fish shop.  Dave Spencer wrote a very good article on it over on Tropical fish forums but cant find it as their servers are down at the mo.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jan 2012)

Big H said:
			
		

> Won`t Zeolite mixed with activated carbon remove ferts etc?


Not enough for us to worry about. Click these links;
Does carbon remove trace elements? 
Active Carbon filter do u or not?
is it better to remove ammonia "immediately" or...

Cheers,


----------



## leopoldmoor (14 Jun 2012)

I would recommend reading the info on this website Zeolite.


----------

